# montagnes russes, roller coaster = τρενάκι του ιλίγγου (σε λούνα παρκ), "ρωσικά βουνά"



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 26, 2015)

Είναι εύκολο να διαπιστώσει κανείς ότι αυτό που οι Αγγλοαμερικανοί ονομάζουν roller coaster έχει στα γαλλικά το όνομα montagnes russes. 

*Origin of roller coasters, ‘montagnes russes’ (Russian mountains)*
Roller coasters are called in French ‘montagnes russes’ meaning Russian mountains, because they appeared in Russia in the 16th century. They were originally slopes covered with ice so that people could slide down for fun. In the 18th century, because of the popularity of this attraction, some entrepreneurs developed the idea by replacing the seats with carts on rails. Several ride parks of this type were opened in Paris under the name ‘montagnes russes’ in the early 19th century (Από εδώ).

Η Βικιπαίδεια είναι πολύ αναλυτική: *roller coaster* A roller coaster is an amusement ride developed for amusement parks and modern theme parks. (...) _The Russian mountain_ — The oldest roller coasters are believed to have originated from the so-called "Russian Mountains", which were specially constructed hills of ice, located especially around Saint Petersburg. Built in the 17th century, the slides were built to a height of between 21 and 24m …, consisted of a 50 degree drop, and were reinforced by wooden supports. ... Some historians say the first roller coaster was built under the orders of Russia's Catherine the Great in the Gardens of Oranienbaum in Saint Petersburg in the year 1784.  κλπ., κλπ. Υπάρχει μάλιστα αυτοτελές λήμμα με την ιστορία αυτού του πράγματος (History of the roller coaster).

Φυσικά υπάρχει το αντίστοιχο λήμμα στη γαλλική Βικιπαίδεια (montagnes russes), όπως και στις ρομανικές γλώσσες όπου η επίδραση ήταν από τα γαλλικά (ιταλικά : _montagne russe_, ισπανικά : _montaña rusa_, πορτογαλικά : _montanha-russa_, ρουμανικά : _montagne russe_. Μονάχα στα λατινικά χρειαστηκε να εφευρεθεί μια πολύ έξυπνη περίφραση : *curriculum retroflexum*!)

Στα ελληνικά πώς λέγεται αυτό; Τρενάκι του τρόμου; Αλλά τότε πώς ξεχωρίζει από το άλλο, εκείνο που σε περνάει μέσα από τα σκοτάδια;


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2015)

...
_*τρενάκι λούνα παρκ *_ή_* τρενάκι του ιλίγγου*,_ επειδή έχεις δίκιο: _τρενάκι του τρόμου_ είναι το άλλο, το επίπεδο με τα τέρατα και διάφορα άλλα που «τρομάζουν» τους επιβάτες. Υποψιάζομαι εννοιολογικό αχταρμά του σκαμπανεβάσματος με τον τρόμο, αφού και τα δύο προσφέρουν την τεχνητή έξαψη του τρόμου (cheap thrills) εκ του ασφαλούς, κυρίως δε λόγω δημοσιογραφικής τρομολαγνείας. Και μεταγραμμένο κυκλοφορεί συχνά: _*ρόλερ κόστερ*_ (ή _ρόλερ-κόστερ_ ή _ρολερκόστερ_).

Επίσης:

*big dipper*: _British _A roller coaster.




daeman said:


> ...
> Big Dipper - Jethro Tull
> 
> 
> ...





nickel said:


> Καταφεύγει σε τέτοια λογοπαίγνια επειδή για τους Εγγλέζους big dipper είναι το αμερικάνικο roller coaster. Αλλιώς, το dipper δεν χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσπάθεια να γίνει λογοπαίγνιο, ιδίως αν είναι big.



*συναισθηματικό ασανσέρ = emotional roller coaster*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2015)

Όταν είχαν πρωτοέρθει οι πρώτες λυόμενες τέτοιες εγκαταστάσεις στην Ελλάδα (πολύ παλιά· τόσο παλιά ώστε ήμουν πιτσιρικάς που δούλευε τα καλοκαίρια σε τέτοιο μαγαζί), ήταν ιταλικής κατασκευής, οπότε το είπαν, εύλογα, «*ρώσικα βουνά*». Από ό,τι βλέπω, ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται ακόμη ευρύτατα στα ελληνικά.


----------



## natandri (Jun 26, 2015)

Και για το ηχητικό του θέματος το _Everyday_ με τον Don McLean






Everyday, it's a gettin' closer, 
Goin' faster than a roller coaster, 
Love like yours will surely come my way, (hey, hey, hey) 

Everyday, it's a gettin' faster, 
Everyone says go ahead and ask her, 
Love like yours will surely come my way, (hey, hey, hey) 

Everyday seems a little longer, 
Every way, love's a little stronger, 
Come what may, do you ever long for 
True love from me? 

Everyday, it's a gettin' closer, 
Goin' faster than a roller coaster, 
Love like yours will surely come my way, (hey, hey, hey) 

Everyday, it's a gettin' faster, 
Everyone says go ahead and ask her, 
Love like yours will surely c]ome my way, (hey, hey, hey)

Everyday seems a little longer, 
Every way, love's a little stronger, 
Come what may, do you ever long for 
True love from me? 

Everyday, it's a gettin' closer, 
Goin' faster than a roller coaster, 
Love like yours will surely come my way, (hey, hey, hey) 
Love like yours will surely come my way.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 26, 2015)

Δεν θα με πείσετε ότι ήταν τυχαία η σύμπτωση.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 26, 2015)

Όμως, Daeman, όλα αυτά τα τρενάκια στο λούνα παρκ τα βρίσκεις. 
drsiebenmal, «Ρωσικά βουνά» δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ μου.
Κάποιος σε άλλο φόρουμ προτείνει *τρενάκι του ιλίγγου*. Καλύτερο μου φαίνεται.

..........................

Marinos : Όχι, δεν ήταν. Εκείνο μου έδωσε την ιδέα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2015)

Paradiper_Du said:


> ...
> Κάποιος σε άλλο φόρουμ προτείνει *τρενάκι του ιλίγγου*. Καλύτερο μου φαίνεται.





daeman said:


> ...
> _*τρενάκι λούνα παρκ *_ή_* τρενάκι του ιλίγγου*,_ ...



Επειδή εγώ δεν ξέρω από άλλα φόρουμ. Επειδή δεν θέλω.




Paradiper_Du said:


> Όμως, Daeman, όλα αυτά τα τρενάκια στο λούνα παρκ τα βρίσκεις.
> drsiebenmal, «Ρωσικά βουνά» δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ μου.



Προφανώς όλα αυτά τα τρενάκια τα βρίσκεις στο λούνα παρκ. Το rollercoaster είναι το κλασικό τρενάκι με τις ανηφοροκατηφόρες, ενώ το άλλο είναι _τρενάκι του τρόμου_. Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που το υπερώνυμο προσδιορίζει το πιο χαρακτηριστικό της κατηγορίας.

Τα _ρωσικά βουνά_ κυκλοφορούν ακόμα για το rollercoaster πάντως, σε ιστοσελίδες προμηθευτών. ...πάει ο Μωάμεθ στο βουνό.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 26, 2015)

Πριν φύγεις, daeman, να σε προλάβω με κάτι σχετικό κι ας μην του φαίνεται:




McCartney then "wrote 'Helter Skelter' to be the most raucous vocal, the loudest drums, et cetera" and said he was "using the symbol of a helter skelter as a ride from the top to the bottom; the rise and fall of the Roman Empire—and this was the fall, the demise." In British English, the term "helter-skelter" not only has its meaning of "in disorderly haste or confusion" but is the name of a spiralling amusement park slide.


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2015)

Paradiper_Du said:


> ...
> Φυσικά υπάρχει το αντίστοιχο λήμμα στη γαλλική Βικιπαίδεια (montagnes russes), όπως και στις ρομανικές γλώσσες όπου η επίδραση ήταν από τα γαλλικά (ιταλικά : _montagne russe_, ισπανικά : _montaña rusa_, πορτογαλικά : _montanha-russa_, ρουμανικά : _montagne russe_. Μονάχα στα λατινικά χρειαστηκε να εφευρεθεί μια πολύ έξυπνη περίφραση : *curriculum retroflexum*!)
> ...



Και στα ρωσικά, μια αντιστροφή, τα «αμερικάνικα βουνά»: 

*Американские горки* (в англоязычных странах используется название Roller-coaster, в некоторых странах Европы Русские горки — исп. _Montaña rusa_, фр. _Montagnes russes_, итал. _Montagne russe_) — русское название одного из самых популярных аттракционов в парках развлечений.

The name _Russian Mountains_ to designate a roller coaster is preserved in most Latin languages. However, the Russian term for roller coasters is "американские горки" ("amerikanskiye gorki"), which means "American Mountains".
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roller_coaster#Russian_mountain

*горка*
*1.* _ж._1. hill; (_холмик_) hillock​2. _ав. _steep climb​*2.* _ж. (шкафчик) _cabinet


Πάλι καλά που δεν τα είπαν «ολλανδικά βουνά».  

helter-skelter, φύρδην μίγδην, οροσειρές, βουνά και τρένα ατάκτως ερριμμένα


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2015)

Στο Penguin είχαμε βάλει «ρωσικά βουνά», αλλά ούτε τότε ήταν ιδιαίτερα διαδομένος όρος.


----------



## sarant (Jun 27, 2015)

Πάντως τότε που το βάλατε ή μάλλον λίγα χρόνια νωρίτερα, όταν με πήγαινε ο πατέρας μου σε τέτοια τρενάκια τα έλεγε "ρώσικα βουνά" (βεβαίως ήταν και ρωσόφιλος :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 28, 2015)

Το "ρώσικα βουνά" το έχω ακούσει και νομίζω ότι εν γένει είναι κατανοητό, πιο πολύ όμως θα έλεγα το "τρενάκι του λούνα-παρκ". Παρά το γεγονός ότι το λούνα-παρκ έχει διάφορα τρενάκια, αυτό είναι το πιο χαρακτηριστικό και νομίζω ότι ο κόσμος καταλαβαίνει τι λες.


----------



## sarant (Jun 28, 2015)

Αν μάλιστα, όταν το λες, κάνεις και με το χέρι μια κυματιστή κίνηση ανεβοκατεβάσματος, είσαι σαφέστατος :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 4, 2016)

...
Wikiboard: World's Top 10 Fastest Roller Coaster Rides (POV Videos)

Want to add some thrill to your life? How about a rollar* coaster ride at over 100mph? Take a seat and [see/view/experience (sic, seesick)] scary 1st person videos from the world's fastest roller casters*!

*_Rollar casters?_ Are we riding or casting them, then? Rollarus iactus est.


----------



## Jules (Apr 6, 2017)

"τρενάκι του θανάτου" λέγεται και υπάρχει στο ΜΕΓΑ λεξικό ΡΟΣΓΟΒΑΣ
https://www.rosgovas.com/fr/


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2017)

Jules said:


> "τρενάκι του θανάτου" λέγεται και υπάρχει στο ΜΕΓΑ λεξικό ΡΟΣΓΟΒΑΣ
> https://www.rosgovas.com/fr/



Καλωσήρθατε. Πολύ ωραία δουλειά φαίνεται να είναι το λεξικό σας, το μεγάλο:

https://www.rosgovas.com/fr/dictionnaire-nouvelle-edition/#more-11

Θα μας κάνετε μια πολύ ειδική τιμή για να το προσφέρουμε σε μέλη του φόρουμ; Ένα «τιμής ένεκεν» αντίτυπο για τη βιβλιοθήκη της Λεξιλογίας;


----------

